# A Little Too Much Foam?



## TinCan782 (Jul 2, 2017)

3 transported to hospitals after 'railfan' crash

http://www.enterprisepub.com/news/local_news/transported-to-hospitals-after-railfan-crash/article_a0ed8964-5e82-11e7-b311-0b223c70de94.html


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2017)

"Stupid is as stupid does." - Mrs. Gump


----------



## railiner (Jul 2, 2017)

I've seen these steam train 'paparazzi' for years chase trains like madmen on the highways and backroads in attempts to get those 'money shots'....

When my former club used to run those trips, the Colorado and Wyoming highway patrols were aware of our schedule, and made sure that those caravans were 'under control'....


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 3, 2017)

I've seen it happen several times from the train. I've never understood why people take such great risks to get the photo. Most of the trips I work are on NS where we are limited to 40. So you don't even have to speed to keep up.

Of course the same people can be found hanging from safety harnesses in trees too.


----------



## railiner (Jul 3, 2017)

Surprised they haven't taken to using drones...or perhaps they have...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2017)

railiner said:


> Surprised they haven't taken to using drones...or perhaps they have...


Trainorders and other buff sites are full of videos and pics taken from drones,especially on the Coast Starlight Route.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 3, 2017)

Bob Dylan said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised they haven't taken to using drones...or perhaps they have...
> ...


There was this great drone footage of the SP 4449 excursion last week (Facebook post)...

https://www.facebook.com/dan.scheidell/posts/10213660169645112?pnref=story


----------



## Seaboard92 (Jul 3, 2017)

railiner said:


> Surprised they haven't taken to using drones...or perhaps they have...


Oh they have. One time a property owner along the route shot one down. The foamer then started a GoFund me to buy a new drone and camera.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jul 3, 2017)

> Blair resident Allan Love Jr., brother of Matthew Love, confirmed at the scene that his brother is a "railfan" — a train enthusiast — who was part of a caravan of several vehicles "chasing" the UP train traveling from Omaha to North Platte.


Actively chasing trains on busy public roads is both dangerous and damaging to the hobby. I've seen far too many videos where it's clear the driver's attention is on anything but the road. Often the chasers will drive too fast or too slow (often both) and then criticize other drivers who aren't part of the mindless frenzy and in reality have done nothing wrong. If you want to chase trains then borrow a friend or family member to drive you. They can focus on the road while you focus on the train. Or use a drone or settle for a stationary shot. No need to risk the lives of others for a simple hobby.



Seaboard92 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Surprised they haven't taken to using drones...or perhaps they have...
> ...


I never thought I'd feel sympathy for a drone operator but there you go. Curious to see what this loose canon ends up aiming for next time. A tire? A window? A flesh wound? A kill shot? There's really no telling how far this mentally challenged "property owner" might go next time.


----------



## norfolkwesternhenry (Jul 29, 2017)

Devil's Advocate said:


> > Blair resident Allan Love Jr., brother of Matthew Love, confirmed at the scene that his brother is a "railfan" — a train enthusiast — who was part of a caravan of several vehicles "chasing" the UP train traveling from Omaha to North Platte.
> 
> 
> Actively chasing trains on busy public roads is both dangerous and damaging to the hobby. I've seen far too many videos where it's clear the driver's attention is on anything but the road. Often the chasers will drive too fast or too slow (often both) and then criticize other drivers who aren't part of the mindless frenzy and in reality have done nothing wrong. If you want to chase trains then borrow a friend or family member to drive you. They can focus on the road while you focus on the train. Or use a drone or settle for a stationary shot. No need to risk the lives of others for a simple hobby.
> ...


it's trespassing, you have the right to shoot someone who is trespassing on your property. Simple as that, hell I got a friend who is teaching me to shoot drones when I come out to his place, they're trespassing when they get that low to the ground, a plane is different because it's so far up, but a drone at tree level is tresspassing


----------



## Ryan (Jul 29, 2017)

You should educate yourself on the laws regarding the use of deadly force before you find yourself in jail for the rest of your life.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2017)

Ryan said:


> You should educate yourself on the laws regarding the use of deadly force before you find yourself in jail for the rest of your life.


True this!
Ignorance of the Law is No Defense!


----------

